# People make me so mad !



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was at the dog park today. Just arrived with my two and my foster girl. I get them out of the truck and giving them a drink of water.

A lady pulls in 2 cars down opens the back up, flying out comes a hound mixed running full steam hair up growling at my foster dog.
The lady smiles and says he is okay he is fiendly!!!! Yeah he looks it ,hackles up and teeth showing growling.
I step in front of him and said no, grabbed his collar.
The women says nothing to this dog turns and walks away.
Here I still am holding the dog by the collar. I gave him a little yank and said very stern GO !
The women shoots me a dirty look.
My male who is very friendly to everyone and everything, except when moms in trouble gets ready for battle. His hackles went up and he got his body low to the ground and was waiting for the word from me. I told him to stay, wait.
I wanted to say get em, but we all know who fault that would have been.
Here all of mine are leashed liked they are supposed to be and this women has her off leash and no control.
She went walking into the park the next thing I hear is yelling and screaming, seems her dog went after a rottie. ( not a smart move)
Thank god the rottie owner had his guy leashed or the other poor dog would have been ripped to shreds.
OMG!!! Stupied owner... What is wrong with people and she has the nerve to yell at this other guy, he should not be in the park with a dog who is not friendly....
I had to leave at the point it took all I had not to enlighten her..
Sorry so long just had to vent...


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

People never fail to amaze me. My angel Bonnie was a lab GSd mix I rescued as an abuse case when she was 5. She came round and was the most wonderful dog except that she was dog aggressive. As a result she was always walked on leash and knew to sit and wait when other dogs walked past. I can't tell you how many times idiots had their crazy dogs running wild, calling out to me "it's ok, my dog won't bite". My response was always that my dog would bite theirs, but never did people call their dogs off ... grrrr ....


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

People are so rude!!!! just the other day when I took my GSD's out for a ride to the store with us, I of course stayed in the car to watch the dogs, and the window was down about half way so there would be fresh air for us, and a man sneaks up behind the car to the window and tries to reach in and pet my GSD...well obviously that was a stupid move on his part, because he almost got his arm bit off, thankfully I was there to stop any biting that couldb have happened, then the man had the nerve to say "@$%& you, your dogs aren't trained very well!" I replied, "They're GSD's and that's what they're here for to protect me!" So in my opinion my girls did nothing wrong, but what they had been trained to do which is to protect me at all times!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

There are rude people everywhere and the fact they are so arrogant that they think posted rules do not apply to them is big factor and fuels my anger when things go wrong. 

Yesterday, I was walking Alan's Maltese down along the "bay trail". This woman was walking with someone else and had a kelpie off leash. Her dog was carrying a stick and was play bowing trying to get the people to interact with the stick, they did not so the dog would pick up the stick and move on about 20 yards in front of them and repeated the manoeuvre.The dog also defecated and that was also ignored by the dog owner. We had moved off the path closer to the beach to avoid them and the Maltese was exploring the beach when the kelpie came running up to us. 

Initially, the kelpie was friendly and then it started to get aggressive and tried to bite our dog. So I stepped in and it returned to the woman who was calling out the dogs name with no effect. I said "I hope you realise this is not an off-leash area". She said "Yes, I know" but still did not leash her dog. I then said "I notice you also did not pick up your dogs poo" but she did not reply. It annoys me a great deal that these people give other responsible dog owners a bad name. These people will be the reason dog owners lose any small rights they have.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

is there any way that you can try to get area citizens or users of teh trails to petition for signs saying that anyone not complying with the leash laws will be charged. any time i see someone not picking up their dogs poo i will make it a point to ask them if they are like this at home and that i wouldnt want to visit their yard because its probably full of it. one woman i actually followed half way through the park yelling 'this woman did not pick up her dogs excrement and your kids have to run through this park." she got ticked off and went back and picked it up.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomone woman i actually followed half way through the park yelling 'this woman did not pick up her dogs excrement and your kids have to run through this park." she got ticked off and went back and picked it up.


LOL - good for you! I'd never have the nerve to do that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: bearlasmomone woman i actually followed half way through the park yelling 'this woman did not pick up her dogs excrement and your kids have to run through this park." she got ticked off and went back and picked it up.
> ...


I've got the answer for this. I run up to people with a bag in my hand and say, "Oh, did you forget your bag? I've got an extra." Works every time!


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomany time i see someone not picking up their dogs poo i will make it a point to ask them if they are like this at home and that i wouldnt want to visit their yard because its probably full of it. one woman i actually followed half way through the park yelling 'this woman did not pick up her dogs excrement and your kids have to run through this park." she got ticked off and went back and picked it up.


Yes, if someone doesn't pick up their dog's poo, they should be alerted. If they didn't notice, or if they're just being rude.

However, the other day Taedyn had just started to defecate at a dog park, and someone angrily alerted me of this fact. I was baffled - what did he expect me to do, put a hand under her and catch it before it hit the ground? I had already whipped out a poopie bag, so I'm confused as to what he was thinking at the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ceardach
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: bearlasmomany time i see someone not picking up their dogs poo i will make it a point to ask them if they are like this at home and that i wouldnt want to visit their yard because its probably full of it. one woman i actually followed half way through the park yelling 'this woman did not pick up her dogs excrement and your kids have to run through this park." she got ticked off and went back and picked it up.
> ...


I've had that happen too. People can be such dolts.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a cranky old neighbor who flips if he sees a dog NEAR his yard and you aren't carrying a pooper scooper... The law says 'ulitity device'. One day he screamed at me about not having a pooper scooper and there just happened to be a cop a few houses down. I dragged the cranky old jerk over to the cop and asked if I by law had to carry a pooper scooper. Never seen a cop laugh so hard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was walking Rushie down the street in the business section. And there is this little island of grass in front of a used car lot. The salesman is out there and as I am on a walk with the dog, I am letting him sniff. 

Well, the guy says "Don't you let your dog poo there!" Huh? It is grass, it is outside. I said, "if he has to go, then better in the grass than on the sidewalk, I have a baggie." The guy wasn't particularly happy about it until I whipped out the baggie and showed it to him. I told him that I do clean up after my dogs. 

I know some of the super premium dog owners ensure that they train their dog to potty only at home, and when they go out, their dogs do not pee or poo anywhere. Some of us lesser owners figure that there are bigger fish to fry and we feel that it is sufficient to pick up after your pups. There will always be the ignorant generic dog owners who let their dogs run amok and poo wherever and leave it there. I suppose we should give them some credit for taking the dog out and doing something with it.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

jerks like that are the ones that you dont say anything to while your gsd is doing its business, but you wait, let it finish, then pick it up and walk over to him and say 'Here, it was so important to you while it was coming out and you couldnt wait, so you can have it as a Souvenir."


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

a neighbor next too me just got a dog a few days ago and i had noticed that 'something' has been pooping in our back yard. so i kept an eye out. i seen the neighbor bringing her dog out of her house, around the garage of another neighbor and into MY BACK YARD. i went out and yelled at her to clean it up, she gave me a dirty look, said nothing and proceeded to leave and go back to her house. that was fine! hey i dont mind, i cleaned it up, put it in a bag and hurried over and around her and up her stairs to the mailbox and shoved it through. i told her that if she ever proceeds to enter the yard again for bathroom privileges i would be sending the dogs out to guard their yard. she knows full well what type of dogs i ahve. she was so irate. she told me that she had to let the dog go to the bathroom somewhere and that her dh DIDNT WANT IT DOING IT IN HER YARD. hello, then why have a darn dog. i told her taht was not a excuse, that she tresspassed and as far as i was concerned she had allowed her dog to vandalize my yard and potentially infect my dogs with something. especially since she claimed her dog does not have its shots! and then i wonder how bearla got so sick. 

to the OP, about the dog who attacked your dog and then the rotweiller, make a pamphlet that says, 'Its nice to own dogs, its nice to love them and to appreciate animals that are friendly but its also nice when you follow by example and train your dog the way that i have trained mine." If your dog gets eaten by my dog because yours decides that it is CUJO, that is not my fault and my dog can not be held responsible for your mistraining


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Bearlasmom, you have had some great ideas on this thread - very inspiring. 

BTW, the area where we were in is well sign posted and there is even a leash free area on the other side of the area this woman was walking. I have given people poop bags before but I did not want to approach this woman as the maltese has been attacked by a Kelpie (also off leash) before and he is a bit wary of similar looking dogs.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmoma neighbor next too me just got a dog a few days ago and i had noticed that 'something' has been pooping in our back yard. so i kept an eye out. i seen the neighbor bringing her dog out of her house, around the garage of another neighbor and into MY BACK YARD.


The same thing happens at my parent's house







With several different people, too! It amazes me how people can think that since they don't want to clean up their own yard, that it's OK to mess up someone else's yard. It boggles my mind how someone can think that way.

My grandmother also yelled at the trespassers, and they had the same reaction, "I don't want them messing up my yard" and walking away without cleaning it up. It equally boggles my mind how someone can behave that way when being confronted!

My grandmother hasn't found a solution, and so dogs still poop in her yard. I think I'm going to recommend your solution, though. I'll tell her to clean up the poop and leave it on their doorstep! When I come to visit, maybe I'll take Taedyn out for a good scare


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

When I was stationed in the Netherlands, we had a neighbor that had a dachsund, who had dug a hole under the fence and was coming into my yard and doing it's business. I had told the neighboor on a number of occassins that his dog was pooping in my yard and he laughed and looked at me like, how do you know it's my dog? I was like well dummy, I have large dogs that poop large turds!! So your little darlings poo stands out amoung the giant ones!!

I caught the dog "red-butted" and scooped him up and told the neighboor that the next time I saw the dog in my yard I would let Shilo out. I knew Shilo wouldn't hurt the dog but he didn't know that. So fast forward a couple of days, and who do I see wiggling under my fence. So I call Shilo to the door and say go play!! Well she takes off like a bat out of h*ll and man I have never seen a little dog with such stubby legs run that fast to get to his hole!!

Needless to say, that dog never came into my yard again!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I can so relate to this thread because just the other day, my husband and I took our chocolate lab to the park to walk him. They have a dog park there, but signs all over that dogs should be leashed everywhere except the dog park. Our lab is aggressive with some other dogs. Some dogs he likes, some he doesn't, you never know. He has been socialized to who laid it. We try to be responsible: we walk him on-leash only and he doesn't go into the dog park. We have a few places outside of the city where he can run. Anyhow, we get about ten feet from our car and a loose dog runs up to him. My husband held our dog, as I tried to head that dog off. The owner is calling him, but the dog is ignoring the owner. No harm came of it, but my husband was really upset. I don't have a problem with dogs off leash if they are truly under voice control, but I think for most owners (not all) "voice control" is pretty much of a myth.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Regarding the poop thing, I think giving people a bag is a great idea. You make your point if they deliberately weren't going to pick it up and help them out if they just forgot bags. I usually take a let it go attitude about it, because although I always scoop, I have had a few times, mostly when I was a novice dog owner that I simply forgot to bring the bags, so I understand that it can happen. Also a while back, even though I had two bags with me, for some crazy reason Heidi pooped three times on one walk! Boy was I embarrassed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't put anything in someone's mail box, that is a federal offense last I heard. 

Still, I think collecting it and dumping it in her yard is certainly proper. 

Sounds like the woman has a beef with you and is expressing herself through her dog's poo. Poo is behavioral method of showing displeasure. What a nutcase. So you may also want to be careful, she may not be all there.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI was walking Rushie down the street in the business section. And there is this little island of grass in front of a used car lot. The salesman is out there and as I am on a walk with the dog, I am letting him sniff.
> 
> Well, the guy says "Don't you let your dog poo there!" Huh? It is grass, it is outside. I said, "if he has to go, then better in the grass than on the sidewalk, I have a baggie." The guy wasn't particularly happy about it until I whipped out the baggie and showed it to him. I told him that I do clean up after my dogs.
> 
> I know some of the super premium dog owners ensure that they train their dog to potty only at home, and when they go out, their dogs do not pee or poo anywhere. Some of us lesser owners figure that there are bigger fish to fry and we feel that it is sufficient to pick up after your pups. There will always be the ignorant generic dog owners who let their dogs run amok and poo wherever and leave it there. I suppose we should give them some credit for taking the dog out and doing something with it.


Gunner has a spot he loves to poop in on our walks - right in front of a daycare center. Of course I always clean up after him but it is embarassing when there are parents dropping their kids off and there he is popping a squat!!







I have tried getting him to pass by without pooping, but he insists on going THERE!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you, i think it comes through experience, lol, someone here mentioned that people shouldnt put poop in a mail box that some places its a federal offence, i dont know about your area, but ive never heard it around here. i do know that not cleaning up after your animal is a offence here, both within the courts and board of health, so you get it more than one way if your dog defecates and you dont clean it, bringing a dog in my yard to allow it to do it, because someone doesnt want their own dog doing its business in their own lawn i call tresspassing and vandalisum. i argued that in court for someone and i won, i told the judge by the dog coming over and doing what it wanted where ever in the yard it wanted was vanalisum as a result of the yellowed or destroyed grass and it was a bio hazard to my family beause we clean up right away after ours. i won and he said he would be remembering that for the next time his neighbor did it. 

if a small dog comes in our yard and our dogs chase it out, and a neighbor comes over complaining about my dogs not being trained properly, (it happened today, believe me i have not had a good day), i told them that my dogs were well trained, they were protecting their yard and that HER DOG had come into their territory trying to insite a riot and tresspassed so if my larger dogs thought her yapping little dog (it looked more like a rat) came running at them and marking their territory, was a problem that they had to get rid of, it was HER fault for not training her dog. i told her taht besides, 'if they think your dog looks like a petsmart sausage dog with a mouth' i cant help that, if i had the dogs out of the street and they attacked her dog while they were leashed with me, then obviously it would be my fault, but her darn dog had never been trained not to tresspass. i also told her that i cant help it if my dog likes a light snack if it presents itself in the yard, and that even the area squirrels know proper ettiquete.
i suggested taht she buy her dog a flap jaket an doggy patrol helmet,


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In the US the mail box is property of the US government. You buy it, you put it up and maintain it - and it is government property. Putting anything but mail in it is, technically, against the law. Now you could take the pile, box it, and mail it...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I am not sure you could transport poo by US mail. I can just see the drug / explosive dogs getting excited about that package. Furthermore, it may constitue a chemical or bio-hazard. 

Frankly with all the methods of finding out who done it now adays, I certainly wouldn't mess with the postal service. And I really wouldn't want to add any $#!+ to their load as it may push them over the edge. 

much better to pick it up in your pooper scooper, fling it up on their porch or nicely painted house, and when the cops come banging on your door about it, offer to pay for a DNA test to find out who's poo it was. If it was her dog's poo, she gets to pay for disposal.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think you should place in your hand in the window of a car with any dog in it, big or small no matter what breed, no matter how calm they might seem. so you have more than one GSD, nice.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI have a cranky old neighbor who flips if he sees a dog NEAR his yard and you aren't carrying a pooper scooper... The law says 'ulitity device'. One day he screamed at me about not having a pooper scooper and there just happened to be a cop a few houses down. I dragged the cranky old jerk over to the cop and asked if I by law had to carry a pooper scooper. Never seen a cop laugh so hard.


 the law says "utility device, the law says, so did you have one with you??? what do you mean you dragged the cranky old jerk over to the cop, you don't mean hands on do you???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes. I always have a bag. Usually have a roll of them. 

I'm about 110lbs, I'm not dragging anyone. The old guy had in several previous altercations insisted that a bag is not a utility device. I told him if he didn't go talk to the police with me, he did not have the right to talk to me ever again.

The really annoying thing about the old guy is the first time he ranted at me, I was about to tell him how much I admired his twin magnolia trees.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I think sometimes people act in such away especially around GSD's because they are somewhat scared of them?


----------

